# Cake Fail!



## mooselover (Apr 2, 2018)

I have been cooking in a nursing/rehab home for 16 years. A fellow coworker baked this "lovely thing" and then accused me of not cutting it correctly because all the layers were falling apart. Looking at it I knew it wasn't going to stay together for many reasons. But she is now going around were I work and blaming me for her cake fail. I want expert opinions on this so I can give it to the administrator of my building so the nonsense will stop. sorry about it sideways..can't get it to rotate.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

The picture you attached is not visible for some reason. Unless your job is on the line I wouldn't waste any time worrying about it. I'm sure others who work in your kitchen must know she's the one who made the cake. You certainly can't blame the person cutting it for it falling apart....that's crazy. Just let it go and don't add fuel to her dysfunctional fire. If she goes around blaming others for her mistakes this won't be the only time it happens, and I'm sure administration will get savvy to it pretty fast.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

A too moist layer cake that has been torted (event type usually) and portioned per the Wilton chart will have some waste.
Hard to say without a pix tho.
NBD unless money changed hands IMO.

mimi


----------

